# A lot of mucus



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know mucus is normal during the first few months of raw feeding, but is normal poop wrapped in a giant mucus sac normal? Louis had a lot of mucus in his poop today. The poop itself was completely normal and firm, it was just covered in a giant sac of mucus that had the consistency of raw egg whites (sorry for the visual :tongue: but it was the best way I could think of to describe it!) Occasionally when he had mucus poops before, it was just a thin layer of mucus over his poop, not this giant sac thing. 

This is the second time it has happened this week. The first time was after he ate a whole egg and the second time he had calf liver. I'm sure it's the egg and liver causing it, even though it's not his first time eating either. I'm not overly concerned, just wondering if anyone else has experienced mucus sacs?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am also in the beginning stages of raw feeding (my first month) and I have noticed this exact same thing with Millie a few times. Everyone here reassured me it is completely normal


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been feeding raw for a few months now. I noticed a lot of mucous in one of my bichons' stools for a few days. Then has been normal since then.
Maybe just cleaning out of "garbage" ?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would notice most of the mucus looking poop after the dogs had a bit of either liver or marrow that I dug out of a bone back in the early stages of raw feeding. I haven't seen this type of poop for probably over a year.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we are nine months in now....and rarely, both dogs have had mucus stools....since they act fine, look fine...eyes bright, noses wet....i figure it's from what they ate


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Mucous is normal. The large intestine will produce it when irritated to help protect the lining. It's nothing to worry about, and will become less frequent the longer you feed raw.


----------

